# Milwalkee or.....



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

We just bought in all new 20v stuff. Fastenal had a deal where you could trade in your old 18v stuff for new 20v. Couldn't pass it up.

now that is a good reason for going dewalt .sounds like a great deal .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

builditguy said:


> I posted a while back. First page. Was considering Milwaukee. Bought some Milwaukee stuff to try it out. I wasn't impressed. It was just slightly below the DeWalt in several small areas.
> 
> We just bought in all new 20v stuff. Fastenal had a deal where you could trade in your old 18v stuff for new 20v. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> ...


It'd just be nice if they had more brushless. Their newer tools seem good. I like the push button on the impact by the trigger that releases the bit. Is that still a feature on them?


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> It'd just be nice if they had more brushless. There newer tools seem good. I like the push button on the impact by the trigger that releases the bit. Is that still a feature on them?


Only the brushless three speed impact has that, and it's nice. The grip on that one is a bit different though so I prefer the single speed brushless because it matches what they always had back in the 18v days


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

You are right on the push button. The newer impact to be released next year will have the 3 speeds with the traditional chuck. I tried the 3 speed with the push button. Pushing the release button didn't fit my hand quite right. I had to re-position my hand to push the button. 
One thing I really like with DeWalt is being able to push the bit into the chuck without pulling out the outer ring. They snap in. All the other brands, I've seen, you have to pull out on the chuck to insert a bit.

It was nice to use the DeWalt impact again. It is just more comfortable in my hand, than the Milwaukee. I've been using the Milwaukee since about June. I had dropped my 20v impact in the lake. It was only underwater for a few seconds, but it died after that. I tried the Milwaukee thinking about switching over. Glad I tried it first.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

builditguy said:


> One thing I really like with DeWalt is being able to push the bit into the chuck without pulling out the outer ring. They snap in. All the other brands, I've seen, you have to pull out on the chuck to insert a bit.


My Milwaukee Fuel does the same thing. Just push the bit in and it's locked, no need to pull the collar to insert bits. I really like this feature. Would love to have that push button bit removal though.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a M18 kit a couple of months ago and just added 2 - 3.0 batt.

Any comments on the M18 Cordless Circ. Saw 6.5" ? I'm looking at one - bare tool - the one without the rafter hook.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We Fix Houses said:


> Got a M18 kit a couple of months ago and just added 2 - 3.0 batt.
> 
> Any comments on the M18 Cordless Circ. Saw 6.5" ? I'm looking at one - bare tool - the one without the rafter hook.


I would not buy it if it's not a fuel. Especially the circular saw. I'd certainly spend the little extra.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Like Mike said, buy the Fuel. The one you're looking at is quickly becoming outdated.

I upgraded from that saw and it's a night and day difference.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Good chance I'll do the Fuel I see CPO has it for $150 No brainer huh..... 

Earlier in this thread it said I can use my M18 3.0 with it...????


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

3.0 batteries with the red lithium label should work fine.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a bunch of those 3.0 they last quite a long time with any fuel tool. Then again I've got 14 batteries so it's a non issue.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I see now CPO has the Fuel new with charger XC batt and a free 4.0 batt $300

May pull the trigger tonight 

Thanks for getting me in the right direction


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

We Fix Houses said:


> I see now CPO has the Fuel new with charger XC batt and a free 4.0 batt $300
> 
> May pull the trigger tonight
> 
> Thanks for getting me in the right direction


Not sure what you are looking at or for exactly...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...ill-Impact-Driver-Combo-Kit-2897-22/206211756


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Here it is my man...6.5" circ saw -- free 4.0 batt

Go to the home page -- there are some specials for some free tools / batts


http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...,default,pd.html?start=5&cgid=mil-battery-gwp

7.25" with free batt --$329


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

We Fix Houses said:


> Here it is my man...6.5" circ saw -- free 4.0 batt
> 
> Go to the home page -- there are some specials for some free tools / batts
> 
> ...


Definitely go for the 7 1/4 !


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Depends on which side you like the blade. They both have the same power. The blades are cheaper for the 7.25. Also the foot is wider on the 7.25.

I just bought both and called it a day.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Depends on which side you like the blade. They both have the same power. The blades are cheaper for the 7.25. Also the foot is wider on the 7.25.
> 
> I just bought both and called it a day.


Remember... We're a bunch of amateurs cause we don't use wormdrives... Blade on the right.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess I'm going to have to do a hands on of both. I'm looking for smaller / lighter if you know what I mean...we'll see..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We Fix Houses said:


> I guess I'm going to have to do a hands on of both. I'm looking for smaller / lighter if you know what I mean...we'll see..


That 6.5" has the same motor but certainly is smaller.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Framer87 said:


> Remember... We're a bunch of amateurs cause we don't use wormdrives... Blade on the right.


The reason I bought both is because of the blades being on opposite sides. Comes in real handy when cutting fascia in place.


----------

